# Need a cool GTO custom plate.



## logicbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

About to get my new toy plated and was trying to think of a cool custom license plate to get for it. Any ideas?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*All kinds of ideas here >> *http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=1772&highlight=vanity+plates


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I just recently got some plates: *LS XTRA*. That was actually my 2nd choice, the first was *XPLOSV*, but for some reason, Texas decided not to grant that one to me. :confused


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is mine. The only drawback is if you are too far away it looks like "GO GOAT" which I suppose is ok.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Use a 1BDGOAT


----------



## chrisfox75 (Jul 20, 2007)

408 GTO


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

On Friday, I'll have to register mine. Here are a couple of ideas...

OMYGOAT
BAAAAAD
BAADGTO

:thumbs:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Isn't the point of a personalized plate to put your "own" thought on the tag????

So, following what you posted to start this thread, I believe yours should be.... coolgto


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

If I were you, try to refrain from a "boastful" tag... It's an invitation for humiliation by serious street "sleepers", and it's an enormous turn-off to most of the female gender (they see it as a penis-contest-thing...)..

So instead of trying to tell everyone how "baaaad" your car is, take the opportunity to have a sense of humor, or just personalize...

How about:

BLEAT!!

FUALGOR

EXTINCT


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> FUALGOR


That is tooo funny! Al Gore fly's around in his private gas guzzling jets, drives his big SUV's to all his enviro pep talks. I was watching the Discovery channel this weekend. They had a special on global warming and the very next show was a special on how we are going to have a global freezing. Make up your mind dam liberals!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> That is tooo funny! Al Gore fly's around in his private gas guzzling jets, drives his big SUV's to all his enviro pep talks. I was watching the Discovery channel this weekend. They had a special on global warming and the very next show was a special on how we are going to have a global freezing. Make up your mind dam liberals!



It's all part of the process leading up to the eventual global-screwing....


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I'm going to do my part....


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

Here is mine...I cant take credit for thinking it up, I saw it on another guys GTO on the other GTO forums. :cheers


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Cruzmisl


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

cuspid said:


> Cruzmisl


Your GTO can go over 500mph, and has a range of over 600 miles per-tank??


----------



## mopar75110 (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't have it on my plate, but I had a color-matched decal made for my rear window which says "UNHEMI".


----------

